# The Waxstock Bonnets are nearly complete



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guys been busy doing this for waxstock

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3658877#post3658877

OH and a car or two for the show as well , it would be rude not to join in now 

kelly


----------

